

The Student Bill of Rights - adilmajid
http://www.sturights.org

======
angersock
Some of these, like the privacy stuff, seem reasonable. It makes sense that
student's personal communications shouldn't be monitored. It makes sense that
institutions shouldn't accidentally disclose, say, Social Security numbers.

Some are less sensible, like the technology decree. From a teaching
standpoint, for example, learning how to invert a matrix by hand is tedious
and annoying and something you'll never do in the field but is still useful in
learning linear algebra.

Some are outright bad, like the fair assessment section. I shouldn't be able
to have a narrative exam in an engineering class instead of showing my
facility with the reference tests and calculations.

There's some good ideas in there, but it strikes me overall as sophomoric,
self-centered, and childish--basically exactly what we expect from students.

